# Fat Tire



## frankenbike (Aug 17, 2019)

Starting to gather parts for the next project(s). What is the fattest-biggest street tire that will fit a Schwinn 26" s2 rim (& other similar sized balloon rims). I found a 26 x 2.35 tire that appears to be what I need. And I have read the rim stickie in the Schwinn forum. Rim choice will be made accordingly. Any/all suggestions appreciated. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 17, 2019)

frankenbike said:


> Starting to gather parts for the next project(s). What is the fattest-biggest street tire that will fit a Schwinn 26" s2 rim (& other similar sized balloon rims). I found a 26 x 2.35 tire that appears to be what I need. And I have read the rim stickie in the Schwinn forum. Rim choice will be made accordingly. Any/all suggestions appreciated. Thanks, Gary.



if you would like to see that size tire on that rim your able to when you google it and select images, and what some of the riders went through to make it work, good luck on your build, hope to hear more about this as it materializes......


----------

